# Breastfeeding after Miscarriage?



## MySunflowerBoys (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello, I haven't posted here yet, but this board has been a huge help to me this past week. On Monday, I was told my "baby" was a blighted ovum. I did a lot of research and decided to have a cytotec induced miscarriage on Thursday.

I am tandem nursing and have noticed that during my pregnancy my supply has dropped, plus I had nipple pain from conception on. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with nursing after a miscarriage?

Did you notice that your supply came back after the pg hormones went away? I'm assuming that the nipple pain will cease to be a problem soon. I just wondered how miscarriages affect the milk supply. I am hoping that it increases because it has been uncomfortable to nurse without much milk. My son said "mama, why is your milk being so slow?"









I tried searching kellymom for info and looked through some LLL info and didn't see anything about this.

I remember reading a pg loss post somewhere and the mama said that her milk came in after her m/c at 14 wks (she had not been nursing while pg.) I had never heard of someone getting milk so early in a pg.

well, thanks for your help and insight. When I am feeling better, I'd like to post my m/c story to try to help others as your stories helped me.


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

I lost my baby at 19 weeks three weeks ago. I found my milk came in and I had very slight engorgement a few days later. My 19mo son had almost weaned himself previous to the miscarriage, but has ramped right back up since (4-5 times a day.) I'm not sure if it's because my milk is in better supply, tastes better, or just because I'm around more since I've been off work. I too had discomfort while nursing when I was pregnant, but that has gone.

I'm sorry you need to know.


----------



## purplepaisleymama (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a mc last November, at 12 weeks, although the baby had stopped developing at 7 weeks. I had a d&c, this was the easiest way for me ( I was still extremely sick with vomiting for weeks) I was still breastfeeding my then 15 month old who was nursing 8 times a day or more.I am still breastfeeding him now and he has increased his nursing to more than 10 times a day, or whenever he sees me







He has gained weight since I mc'd and he eats real food, but not as much as most kids his age. I am pregnant now and he is still nursing up a storm..... and I am not planning to stop anytime soon, I have hg and the only thing I can do during weeks 7 and 20 is lay down and get sick!!!
I don't know anyone else personally who breastfed after a mc, although I do remember a few comments on mdc about it... I think, my memory ain't what it used to be!
laura


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm nursing my 26 mo ds post m/c. I am now 4+ months past when the baby's sac stopped growing (at about 8 weeks), about 3 1/2 months past whem my hormones seemed to drop (because most of my pg symptoms went away), and 2 1/2 months past a D&C.

The nipple sensitivity was one of the last symptoms to go, but I think it went soon after the D&C. I never noticed a reduction in milk production while I was pg, and there was no change after the m/c, though after the D&C my breasts got much smaller and that really scared me. They seem to be a bit bigger again. Once I was convinced I didn't lose my milk supply I didn't worry about it. Ds nurses several times day and night.

I couldn't find much information about this either, but my midwife and gynecologist seemed to think that the loss of the pregnancy wouldn't effect my milk supply. Personally I think it is scandalous how little information there is about miscarriage, including this topic.

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you ladies. I knew there would be someone here that had some experience with this, although it certainly isn't one we wish to share.

I am looking foward to the nipple sensitivity going away. And the mood swings and fatigue. I feel like I have been really struggling to be the mom I want to be this past month since the emotional roller coaster of this loss began. I'm so grateful for my boys and want to keep them close as I work through my pain. Hopefully we can have a nice summer together and then I will feel ready to try again in the fall to bring another child into our family.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I lost my baby at 20 weeks and my dd was not even close to weaning. I was contemplating tandem nursing. My milk did come in and boy was my dd happy!! The first time I nursed her after returning home from the hospital was so bitter sweet. But honestly, I was very grateful to have someone to nurse when my milk came in. I can't imagine the extra emotional pain of having my milk come in and noone to nurse from them. She is still continuing to nurse, and through another early misscarriage a few weeks ago. I am glad she is still nursing.


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

I had a 1st trimester loss with a D&E. I was able to nurse later that night comfortably. Within a week or 10 days, I felt "normal" while nursing again.


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I am also nursing my 18 month old dd. I was 19 weeks pg when my baby died and had a D&E 5 days later. It was hard to tell whether my milk came in since I was already breastfeeding. As my midwife said, "well, that's kind of a gift, isn't it?". I think it must have come in somewhat because my dd seems much more interested in nursing than she was 2 months ago.
Nursing my dd has indeed been a bittersweet experience. It feels so nice to have someone to cuddle, and it makes her so happy...but sometimes I can't help thinking about her baby sister when we're nursing.


----------



## earthmothergypsy (Jan 12, 2007)

I have nursed through my pg losses and continued on nursing. I noticed I did get my milk back again after the m/cs. My nursling was almost 3yr with the first m/c and almost 4yr with the second m/c. She is still nursing strong even now at 5yr 3 months and I am 25 weeks pg.








I think I would just continue nursing and give it time. The nipple pain should have ended right with the m/c however since you forced the m/c instead of letting it pass on its own, that might make a difference. It may take longer for your hormones to come back in line and realize the pg is truly gone. If that makes sense. Both my m/c started naturally (one at 12 weeks--twins, and one at 7 weeks).

~A


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

for what little it is worth i had a freind loose her baby at almost 20 weeks last summer. she was TN her 3 year old. after delievering the baby her new milk came in -- just as it would have for a live birth. her 3 yo was quite happy with teh new supply of new milk and went off soilds for a week till mom put her foot down and told him he could nurse as much as he wasted (CLW) but he has to eat at meals too.

so that is a possiblity too -- not sure what what point in the pregancy that is the outcome.

Aimee


----------



## MySunflowerBoys (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences. The nipple pain is almost gone, but supply seems to be low still. My nurslings are 4 1/2 and 2 1/2, so they eat other foods and drinks for most of their nourishment.


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm so sad to see you here mysunflowerboys.
i'm so sorry for your loss.
i think it took a few months before my supply was really back in earnest, though it did increase as i, unknowingly, approached the miscarriage (i'm pretty sure a blighted ovum between 12 - 13 weeks).
nursing my 2.5 year old brought me much comfort after the miscarriage, so i think i sort of upped my supply by nursing more and playing less for a little while. and i'm happy to say that nursing her at four now through 35 weeks of pregnancy so far, been very healing as well.
i'm glad the pain is subsiding.
you'll be in my thoughts.
love,
aileen


----------



## MySunflowerBoys (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you, Aileen, for your kind thoughts and words. I'm glad to hear your pregnancy has gone well and you are near the end. What a joy!


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe try drinking some Mama's Milk tea--I did after the m/c (some of those teas have things that aren't good during pregnancy) when I was worried about my milk supply. It felt good to be taking some kind of action.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

w/ my 1st m/c at 12.5 wks I was nursing ds2 (had just weaned ds 1 3ish) who was 17months. I noticed my breasts shrink incredibly after the m/c (bcs i had night weaned during the pg) it took me a while to figure out why they had shrunk so much. It took a long time for the hormone levels to drop to normal and I had nipple soreness until they did. MY milk slowly increased until the levels dropped completely then It was back to normal. Then i got pg when ds2 was 20months old and all the symptoms returned. I lost that baby at 6wks and the nipple pain when away almost immediately and the supply increased almost immediately also.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

hugs, deborah...i just wanted to say that i'm nursing and glad you posted this. i believe you were on my bb.


----------

